# Whats the ideal weight



## christinenolan

Murphy my 2 year old cockerpoo is 13.1kg He doesnt look overweight but I have been told by the vet nurse to watch what I am feeding him, he is a very fussy eater but I feed him Nature diet he gets at least 2 walks a day does anybody know what the ideal weight should be?


----------



## kendal

can you feel his ribs. 

each dog is different, i go by the ribs, their coat also mekes them looks alot fatter than they are. Echo and Inca always look so over weight when they are long, thats why i like their bodys short. 

is your boy nutered as nutered dogs tend to put on weight so fast, your vet is also thinkng christmas is coming so he will be getting lots of leftovers. in general we has an epidemic of over weight pets, it is better to have them a little too then than a little to overweight.


----------



## Georgiapeach

You should be able to feel the dog's ribs and backbone, but they shouldn't stick out. It's better for the dog to be on the thin side than be too heavy. The majority of dogs in the world are overweight, according to an article I read.


----------



## embee

christinenolan said:


> Murphy my 2 year old cockerpoo is 13.1kg He doesnt look overweight but I have been told by the vet nurse to watch what I am feeding him, he is a very fussy eater but I feed him Nature diet he gets at least 2 walks a day does anybody know what the ideal weight should be?


The vet should have told you what his ideal weight he is. Even dogs the same height will vary in ideal weight because of their build. Flo is 14.5 inches and 10.5 kg but is a sturdy, stocky dog. I've been told she shouldn't go below 10.5 but I know dogs on here who are the same height or taller who weigh less.

I just pop into the vet to weigh mine then ask a nurse to have a feel and let me know what they think as I find it difficult to tell.


----------

